# I Pooped My Pants on Camera (Buzzfeed Prank)



## serenity now (Aug 20, 2006)

I had to laugh when I saw this video &#129315;






If they only knew some people struggle with this all the time!!

It also goes to show you - some people really *are* being too nice and pretending they dont smell anything when they totally smell something!

Also, how ridiculous that this fart spray exists ...

gotta laugh or well cry &#128517;


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

It feels absurd they did this for fun when it is actually horrible. In a way the video proves some really think smelling bad is a way to prank others. Made me think what other prank videos exist that actually devastate people in real life.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2017)

I absolutely agree with you Candide, heck, even if i wasn´t a sufferer of this kind of problem i would still find that video disgusting and offensive, almost inhuman.


----------



## Paul Sar (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah but, I have Pooped in my pants before in Public. I've been laughed at, but for the most part people are pretty Sympathetic. I can laugh at myself too, We are all human and it happens - not just people with IBS. It's totally OK.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I thought Candide was still alive for a minute, then I realized this post is old


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

It´ll be nice if she could tell us how she is doing, c´mon, we are not psychopaths that solve a problem and go on with life forgetting all the people that helped or at least tried.


----------

